
Augur, the oracle of web3, plans its rise from the ashes - benmunster1
https://decrypt.co/8470/fixing-augur
======
iagovar
I'm really looking for this markets to come out and work. I tried to find a
way of looking how the market forecast some events (like the price of soy for
example) but I don't know where to start.

